# Pet Food  Warning ...   see attached



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

FDA Issues Important Warning to Maker of 12 Dog Food Brands​FacebookPin






Image: KWTV Channel 9 Oklahoma City
August 17, 2021 — The U.S. Food and Drug Administration issued a formal warningto Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc., maker of 12 pet food brands and sub-brands, after inspections of manufacturing plants revealed serious violations.
The FDA claims conditions at the firm’s facilities likely contributed to the illness or death of hundreds of dogs and cats.
What Caused the FDA’s Action?​According to the FDA…


> “Analysis of these subsequent samples found that additional SPORTMiX branded products, spanning multiple products and lot codes, contained aflatoxin at levels as high as 558 ppb. FDA considers that aflatoxin levels in dog and cat food above 20 ppb will support a charge of adulteration… because of the reasonable possibility that a regular diet of such food will be fatal or injurious to the health of the pet. Therefore, these pet food products manufactured in your OK facility are adulterated in that they bear or contain a poisonous or deleterious substance which renders them injurious to health.”


Editor — Aflatoxin levels were nearly 28 times the safe upper limit of 20 parts per billion (ppb) established by the FDA.
More Safety Violations​The FDA’s official warning to Midwestern Pet Foods contained multiple instances of critical safety violations… too many to detail in this short article.
So, for greater detail…
Be sure to read the official FDA Warning letter issued to Midwestern Pet Foods.
Midwestern Pet Foods Brands​The following is a list of brands and sub-brands known to be manufactured by Midwestern Pet Foods.
And any one of them (at any time) can be suddenly affected by changes to these FDA findings: 

CanineX
Earthborn Holistic
Meridian
Nunn Better
Pro Pac
Pro Pac Ultimates
Splash
Sportmix
Sportmix Wholesomes
Sportstrail
Unrefined
Venture
Midwestern Pet Foods Recall History​The following list includes all dog food recalls since 2016 related to Midwestern Pet Foods.

Midwestern Pet Foods Recalls Multiple Dog and Cat Food Brands (3/28/2021)
Deadly Dog and Cat Food Recall Expands: More Brands, Over 1000 Lots(1/12/2021)
Sportmix Dog and Cat Foods Recalled Due to Deadly Mold Toxin (12/30/2020)


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2021)

Something like this happened before and pets died. I remember giving thanks that what I was feeding my cats was not on the list.

I have always and always will use veterinarian prescribed food.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 27, 2021)

We only feed our dogs Iams brand dog food. They have a pretty good safety record.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2021)

@Bonnie thank you so much for this information!!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2021)

Another dog  food recall  announced  today ......    (There are way too many of these anymore!)
 ..
August 26, 2021 — Top Quality Dog Food of Hyattsville, MD is recalling one batch of its “Beef HVM” product due to possible contamination with Salmonella spp. and Listeria monocytogenes bacteria.
What’s Recalled?​The following product is affected by this recall.

Beef HVM recipe
1-pound packages
Lot Number 071521
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/top-quality/


----------

